# Loader sinks to ground



## Bryan S (1 mo ago)

Hello, I have a CK2610 purchased in spring 2021 it is a 2020 model. Since it was new, I have noticed that if I shut off the engine with the loader off the ground (regardless of load or height) it slowly lowers to the ground. Sometimes within a couple hours or randomly sooner or later. This makes it frustrating to do functions like: using forks to hold up a kid's 4 wheeler to change oil or adjust chain... or when splitting wood, loading the bucket with wood to move to the wood pile .. gotta keep that engine running to hold it up.... honestly, I don't know if it would stay indefinitely with the engine running or not... My question is this.... is the bucket SUPPOSED to stay where I left it ? The dealer told me it's a safety thing and you shouldn't leave it raised in the event something or someone is under it. Seems like it would be more safe if it wasn't going to settle down in short order.


----------



## Bryan S (1 mo ago)

IN addition to the settling over short time, is it normal when lowering the bucket or forks, and you CURL to remain level with your load, that the bucket or forks briefly DUMP first, unless I have the engine at full throttle, then usually this doesn't happen then. But, I prefer to run at mid throttle when moving light loads and need precision placement.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Most likely the dealer told you that because he knew it would be a hard sell to repair it, file a warranty claim and actually get paid for it.

My first guess would be whoever supplied the loader and related components used an inexpensive valve, and it just doesn't have close enough tolerances to hold a load. The "drop briefly before raising" is a classic example of lesser quality valves with ineffective (or no) load checks. 

Whether or not you should be stuck replacing it with a better unit in order to use it effectively is not my call. 

Safety thing? Not hardly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. It is inconvenient when the boom or bucket settles or weeps down. My boom stays up, but my bucket weeps a little. I use a ratchet strap, 2" to tie my forks back when needing to hold a load. Just be careful not to dump the bucket with the strap on!


----------



## ArtDK35SE (2 mo ago)

I have a New Holland 1220 and a DK35SE HST. The booms and buckets on both tractors don't move from their positions (regardless of the position they are in) after I shut-off the engines. I have to move the joysticks in order to lower them.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

On my 3510 there is lock control to be used when working like you mention. It won't fix the problem but may prevent leak down while working on atv etc.


----------

